# Gyms in Exeter



## ob1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Does anyone know any good gyms in Exeter? One with a good free weights area and god willing some women!

Thanks

Hello btw


----------



## Bulgeman.123 (Jul 16, 2012)

Best gym in Exeter is .body2000. It's a very good gym real old skool proper gym,if you want snatch best gym is fitness first


----------



## ob1 (Jan 21, 2012)

I do like the sound of an old skool gym! Thanks for the response!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

wish i could go body 2000. 20 minute drive there and back would do my head in everyday though.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

come to my home gym! haha

body2000, fitness first, arena but i dont think its really a weightlifting place

ps. how much is body2000 ?


----------



## ob1 (Jan 21, 2012)

looks good: http://www.body2000.co.uk/home.php


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

ob1 said:


> Does anyone know any good gyms in Exeter? One with a good free weights area and god willing some women!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hello btw


Perv :lol:


----------

